# FS: MANZANITA WOOD(branchy)



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

To estimate size, the cabinet in background is exactly 90 cm wide.

PM if interested.

#2 = $30 


#8 = $15 SOLD


#9 = $12 SOLD


#1 = $30 SOLD


#3 = $30 SOLD


#4 = $24 SOLD


#5 = $18 SOLD


#6 = $18 SOLD


#7 = $12 SOLD


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

updated status...


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

pm sent~~~~


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Would #8 or #9, (actually I like 8) fit in a 10G? If so...I'll take it!!!

Building/setting up tank for in-laws!

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

verkion said:


> Would #8 or #9, (actually I like 8) fit in a 10G? If so...I'll take it!!!
> 
> Building/setting up tank for in-laws!
> 
> ...


it might fit, but it will take over the entire tank. a standard 10g is 20" long, and both of those pieces are close to that size.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

fenster58 said:


> it might fit, but it will take over the entire tank. a standard 10g is 20" long, and both of those pieces are close to that size.


Hrm...that might be ok. I'd use it as the primary (and only) tank decoration + plants of course. I'll PM you to arrange time for me to see...

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## jcgd (Feb 4, 2011)

#2 is awesome in person.


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

jcgd said:


> #2 is awesome in person.


yeah, surprised its not gone...maybe a bad angle pic? i'll take another and post in a bit.


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take #2


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you still have #8,#9 still around??


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

grizadams_7mm said:


> Do you still have #8,#9 still around??


Yep. 3 pieces left.


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump. 1 piece left.


----------

